# how is this sign made?



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

I ran across this web site and would like to try making a sign like this using my vinyl cutter. Apparently everything is available at a hardware store for about $25.00. I saw a flourescent light fixture that might work but it was more like 8" X 48", not 12" X 50". 
I have a 24" Graphtec and assume I could run a heavier vinyl with backing thru my cutter to make the text cutout. I may have to break down and pay the $125.00 just to get the instructions but was just wondering if anyone here has made signs similar to this in the $25 to $30 price range.


----------



## Ludasmith (Sep 1, 2011)

Interesting. Group buy on the directions?


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

Ludasmith said:


> Interesting. Group buy on the directions?


If enough go in together, it would become rather inexpensive.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I've built marquees with a poster sandwiched between two pieces of plexi over a light box, I'm sure it's some variation of that.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

She has other ads via Craigslist.

It's real simple actually. She cuts banners, velcro's them to fluorescent lights cuz they're gas and don't heat up.

Then apply Vinyl.

I'm pretty sure I have a better way.

If you all want to chip in and buy her PDF version only which is $150, count me in.

Then I'll share my other ideas.

Paul 732-773-1339


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

I'll be interested also if we get enough people


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Count me in on the group buy. I've been seeing this posted all over craigslist here in Detroit. I'm curious how they're doing it, what suppliers they are using.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm interested.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

OK, I will purchase later this week and contact everyone. Send me a PM with your e mail address by this Wednesday if you are a "yes" and I will send you the ebook. To keep it simple it will be on the Honor system so you receive then pay. Cost will be determined by number of participants we have by 8PM on Wednesday (Texas time -CST), it should be pretty reasonable. 
Thanks everyone for your replies.


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

Just checked on Ebay and one guy is selling these banners for average $128. He sold 4 in 2 weeks. There is another guy trying to sell the same thing for $65!!!! He hasn't sold any yet but maybe he is new. Geez, some people sabotage themselves! Why sell it for soooo much cheaper?? He is just robbing himself!! Grrrrr!


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Lot's of people in the t-shirt and sign business shoot themselves in the foot. They look at the small picture. They don't consider true costs to run a business and run their business like a hobby, including pricing, and then wonder why they are OUT of business in 6 months, or less. In the mean time they take business from legitimate businesses.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's her website, but I really think we could all put our heads together and do something better including reselling:

http://bbsigns.webstarts.com/sales_ideas.html

Check out her Video


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

The two guys selling on eBay have two methods. One, $148 free shipping. 

Second, $65 light, $65 shipping.

Pretty close in price.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

selanac said:


> Here's her website, but I really think we could all put our heads together and do something better including reselling:
> 
> Sales Ideas
> 
> Check out her Video



My intention anyway, I am sure I will be able to make this design better.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Well heres a web page where they show some pictures and if you look at the the piece sign, you can see the shape of what appears to be shop lights doing the lighting part.
Banner Pictures


----------



## dottavig (May 2, 2011)

Im in sent you a messege.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

I just got back from Lowes and priced this all out in my head.


This may not be the light fixture they are using but
this is the only one I could find even close to that price.


The cheapest two bulb light fixture runs $20.00 and
does NOT come with the two bulbs. 


For coloring you can make a cylindrical (sp)cover for
the tubes using gel color sheets found in a hobby store
and the heat from the bulb shouldn't be a problem.
They actually make plastic covers for these bulbs for
areas that require them for health dept. reasons. 



The lettering appears to be either applied directly
to the lights outer flat lens or they are adding another
piece of clear plexiglass on the outer side with 
velcro or clips.

Overall I think it would work out if you could get
the vinyl cutting down.

I'm not really sure the end product is polished 
to crank up a business that generates constant 
revenue but they are an alternative
for a small business looking for something at a
lower price.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

This is the Utilitech light sold at Lowes for $20.00


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

look for the hanging shop light fixtures. They aren't a foot wide but they are generaly under $15.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

I found the shop lights but none were designed with
a cover.

I am guessing they are adding some type of plexiglass cover
if they are using them.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

This one is from Home Depot and goes for under $25.00.


I'm going to head down to the HD to check them out
and see the inventory.

(I live 30 seconds from a HD)


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I am just supposing the only cover would be the banner. Maybe we'll find out soon  
Look at the pictures in the link I posted. The lights look like the shape of the shop lights. You can only see one end at the edge of the three light banner picture.
http://75hour.com/BannerPictures.aspx


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

I thought I saw small PVC tubing and this picture
shows a framework made out of small pvc tubing
and elbows and connectors.

Maybe they are just putting the vinyl on tube framework
and then clipping or using velcro to attach the
sign to the light housing.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

It is a hanging shop light. I have seen the chain
hanging off the back in several of the photos.

Im heading to the HD now.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

If you look to the left in this picture you can see
the shop light they are using.


back in a few..


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

They're using a 48" long light fixture.

A banner and vinyl along with accessories to attach to wall or window. Probably more than $25.

If you notice she's all over the place on prices. It's not clear what the $25 is for, vinyl, banner and hardware maybe


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

Ok guys I think I have this one figured out or at least
pretty close from looking at the photos.


It looks like they are using PVC pipe to make a frame for
the banner and simply attaching it to the front
of a $20 to $30 dollar work light.

I will post pics that I took at the Home Depot
showing the material and if you look REAL close
at the picture I posted above you can see
the PVC framwork sitting on top of the
shop light.

This gives you a light with chains and plug attached
and you simply put your banner in front of it and
move the chains off the back/ top and move them
so the light can be hung sideways.

The measurements of the sign are what was throwing me
off but the pipe framework is what is making the sign itself
larger than the normal shop light dimensions.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

selanac said:


> Here's her website, but I really think we could all put our heads together and do something better including reselling:
> 
> Sales Ideas
> 
> Check out her Video


Looking at that website its kind of scary that they advertise that they design websites too...


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

Here are all the shop lights my local HD sells.


They come with the chain and the wall plug attached
but no bulbs.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)




----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

You can see the PVC framework they are using in
this photo. It is most likely made of 1/2 inch PVC pipe.
that runs at around $1.68 for a 10 foot length.

The four elbows run .28 cents each.

Unions to connect the pipe in the middle if
you run short on length run .25 cents each.

They may be using pieces of larger pipe to
connect them in the middle if no unions are
needed. This would make it even cheeper.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes, I saw what seems like the same style products on a few sites but if they are any good, they might be worth finding out about. All that being said, this may be one of those situations where the only profitable product being sold is the information itself.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

DTFuqua said:


> Yes, I saw what seems like the same style products on a few sites but if they are any good, they might be worth finding out about. All that being said, this may be one of those situations where the only profitable product being sold is the information itself.



*Exactly ,*

However, I think if someone wanted to make
a decent sign for their own shop we could / have
"Kit bashed" this thing pretty good enough to 
make some decent signs on our own.

I think if you took a better grade light like the
ones that are closed in and used the lens they
come with you could attach your vinyl graphic
to the lens and have a sharp end product.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

The only sign I use for my business besides whats on the van is one 18X24 yard sign out by the mail box. I don't have the luxury of having a real business because I am the only caretaker for my wife. A saleable product at cheap prices would make one more thing I could offer what few customers I have for my sign work. I also have a shirt business and a temporary tattoo business and used to rebuild and resale cars. I can do many things if I am ever given the opportunity to get out of the house but a small bit of sign business is about all I can spare time for right now.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

Here is another picture of the signs made by "Beth" that I blew up.


You can clearly see that they are using a framework
made of PVC pipe with the graphic on top of it and
the shop light behind the framework.


The PVC frame is attached to the shop light with Zip Ties
that are also found at the HD or Lowes.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)




----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

God they look SO cheap
I see it on craigslist all the time always flagging them


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Is that banner stock or vinyl they are using?


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

In this photo you can clearly see the PVC elbows.

The pipe is most likely 1/2 or 3/4 PVC glued together.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

Look closely at this photo I blew up. You can see
the framework in each of the signs.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)




----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

So here are your $125.00 super secret squirrel plans from what I can see.
(and I really hope you haven't purchased the PDF yet.)

The 3/4 inch PVC pipe would most likely be used on longer signs
and will be more rigid.



1 - Shop light of your chosing and don't forget the bulbs (not included)

2 - 10 foot lengths of 1/2 inch or 3/4 inch PVC Pipe. 


4 - 1/2 inch or 3/4 inch PVC elbows 


1 - can of PVC glue and several 1/2 inch or 3/4 unions
if your pipe runs short after making several signs.

1 - Hacksaw to cut the PVC pipe to length.

1- bag of Zip ties to attach your PVC pipe frame
to the edges of the light.

1- pack of Velcro to attach your banner to the PVC Frame (adhesive on the backing)

It appears that they have made advancements in how they actually
attach the banner to the PVC frame and I am sure there are much easier
ways of doing this with a cleaner look.

1- Banner made of your own choice of material.


2- Cold Beers for me ... 


You will need to move the hanging chains to the 
outer edge so it hangs correctly.

Frame the outer edge of the light with the PVC pipe and glue it all together.

Zip tie the ends of the PVC pipe frame to the ends of the light. You can
drill holes in the outer edge of the light housing so you can zip tie the
pipe frame to the middle outer edges of the light fixture.





And... No.. I wouldn't buy one and Beth is a good Bull shifter lol


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

It Banner material with vinyl applied
Just like you would make a banner just put a light behind it


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Propsuper, that's Stock Banner and Vinyl.

We don't have to use the same process. We should make it better


----------



## Zenergy (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, the product pics on those sites are blurry for a reason. The whole banner/pvc pipe/zip tie thing may have been great in 1994 but it's seriously dated now. 

I've made similar items before (backlit panels for an outdoor fireplace). For a banner like this, I'd skip the shop light and make an enclosure out of 1/4" ply with a florescent fixture attached directly to the ply. For the front, I'd use translucent PVC sheeting and apply cut vinyl to that. It would cost a bit more, but be way more professional looking.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry I couldn't reply sooner, traveling until 2 AM this morning. Group is big enough to make this cheap enough for everyone who signed on. I am cutting off the list as of right now and will send an e mail to those who sent a PM as a group to make sure everyone is still on board and so we all know who is in the group. It won't be until this afternoon when I have a little more time. Maybe we buy the plans or just go with what has been posted and develop a sign.
My first impulse was to build a square frame (I have a wood shop) but not everyone can do that and it is more than what the plans describe. It may look too cheap but I do know of 2 businesses who would most likely buy one because of the size and cost ($100. ballpark) 
I do know that the directions do not include using a vinyl cutter but since I own one it has to make the task much easier and maybe better looking than a hand cut sign. I think the group should be able to come up with a hybrid that looks better but is still very economical. I'll be in touch


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Energy, do you have wiring instructions, and know where we could get Translucent PVC sheets from?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Austin good work on your research.

What did you say at the bottom, shifter?


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

selanac said:


> Austin good work on your research.
> 
> What did you say at the bottom, shifter?


 
I said that Beth, the woman pushing the information
packet is a good BullSHi TTER lol

Watching her video saying how many signs she sells in
a week made me laugh.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I thought the same. If she did, why not pay someone to do her website including a better hosting company. The one she uses is Free. Also her Logo's are awful. She made one for her boyfriend, herself and one other person.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

texasjack49 said:


> Sorry I couldn't reply sooner, traveling until 2 AM this morning. Group is big enough to make this cheap enough for everyone who signed on. I am cutting off the list as of right now and will send an e mail to those who sent a PM as a group to make sure everyone is still on board and so we all know who is in the group. It won't be until this afternoon when I have a little more time. Maybe we buy the plans or just go with what has been posted and develop a sign.
> My first impulse was to build a square frame (I have a wood shop) but not everyone can do that and it is more than what the plans describe. It may look too cheap but I do know of 2 businesses who would most likely buy one because of the size and cost ($100. ballpark)
> I do know that the directions do not include using a vinyl cutter but since I own one it has to make the task much easier and maybe better looking than a hand cut sign. I think the group should be able to come up with a hybrid that looks better but is still very economical. I'll be in touch


 
I didnt know we had to PM you about the cheap banner light display thing Count me in


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

The time you are wasting on this could be spent prospecting for your current business. Do you really think anyone in their right mind will pay $200 for one of these signs? The answer is no. 

Have fun and good luck. When you make your first $1000 at the profit margin she promises, send me a PM.


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

brice said:


> The time you are wasting on this could be spent prospecting for your current business. Do you really think anyone in their right mind will pay $200 for one of these signs? The answer is no.
> 
> Have fun and good luck. When you make your first $1000 at the profit margin she promises, send me a PM.


Haven't you just wasted your time replying to a thread that you obviously have no interest in? We will not be encroaching on your prospecting time. My time is never wasted as I learn from both my successes and failures. Actually, learning from my "perceived" failures is actually my "success".


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

It doesn't hurt to try, especially if your customers are asking for them. The price they suggest selling them for is $125. That isn't that much at all.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

At least 10% of the high traffic comercial space here in Pensacola is empty. I can't sell this house for 1/3 of its current rated value which is 1/2 of what it was five years ago. If a small business is willing to spend $100 here, they want something that at least looks like its worth $100.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

I am not making them to sell I will make them for my own shop and showroom bring in more light and advertise at the same time


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

brice said:


> The time you are wasting on this could be spent prospecting for your current business. Do you really think anyone in their right mind will pay $200 for one of these signs? The answer is no.
> 
> Have fun and good luck. When you make your first $1000 at the profit margin she promises, send me a PM.


 I didn't realize that we had to check with you on how we spent our time. Not many years ago nobody in their right mind would pay $1.00 or more for a plastic bottle of tap water. You would have laughed at the Wright brothers (they had to be crazy) but aviation move forward anyway. This design is obviously not in the same category but my point is there are always naysayers on the sidelines full of negative comments. None of us interested in this are planning to make or sell this sign,($200?) we plan to modify it and make a better sign. It has nothing to do with anyones promises or your comments.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

texasjack49 said:


> i didn't realize that we had to check with you on how we spent our time. Not many years ago nobody in their right mind would pay $1.00 or more for a plastic bottle of tap water. You would have laughed at the wright brothers (they had to be crazy) but aviation move forward anyway. This design is obviously not in the same category but my point is there are always naysayers on the sidelines full of negative comments. None of us interested in this are planning to make or sell this sign,($200?) we plan to modify it and make a better sign. It has nothing to do with anyones promises or your comments.


 what jack said


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

ditto what Jack said and I have every intention of re-working this design. No one in my area would buy that sign the way that it is, but once finished, I am sure many people on the strip my shop is located on will buy it. We are already putting our heads together gathering ideas on how to make it better but you wouldn't know that being on the outside looking in.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Listen, if you guys have a "thing" going on, I'll unsuscribe to this thread. This inside and outside group thing is counter productive. I agree that some of the negative coments are just as abrasive. Like the guy said after the cops beat the crap out of him, "can't we all just get along?"


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

DTFuqua said:


> Listen, if you guys have a "thing" going on, I'll unsuscribe to this thread. This inside and outside group thing is counter productive. I agree that some of the negative coments are just as abrasive. Like the guy said after the cops beat the crap out of him, "can't we all just get along?"


We were all having fun with this thing and all was positive until someone posted that he knows better on how we should run our business and implied that we were dumb to think any signs would sell (not sure where the $200 came from) It was an open invitation to anyone who wanted to participate and you opted IN and then opted OUT.
_*The pictures I see of this would make it a deal to make one or more for yourself but I don't believe it is a saleable product. Pldease disregard my earlier request to be part of the buy group. I don't want or need any more information on this product. I believe the only profits to be made on this endeavour are the ones reaped by the person selling the idea.
Terry Fuqua*_
I replied to you "no problem and thanks for notifying me"
I'm not sure why you think anyone is counterproductive, you weren't pressured to join, leave or stay in. It was just by coincedence that one in the group was kind enough to start a Google Group for us. This "project" has turned into more fun that I could have ever preceived. There was never an intent to be exclusive, those that were interested opted IN and those that were not didn't.
there is no Productive/counterproductive to it. There is enough info in all these posts that someone could go out and build a sign if they wanted to so my question" How is this sign made" was answered and I could unsubscribe and not miss a thing. I think those that like the sign idea took exception to the comments made by one person and responded, rightfully so. I'm sorry if you find this counterproductive, that was never intended.


----------



## Cathy91722 (Feb 26, 2010)

I was haveing a good time reading through this thread and seeing all you people barnstorming on how to make this sign but doing it better and more economically. That is until some whiney brat/bullies came in and started kicking sand. If someone doesn't like a thread on this board (or any board for that matter) DON"T read it. It's pretty damn simple. If you don't like the kids in the sandbox...keep you feet moving. I LOVE the idea for the sign for my shop!!


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree Cathy. Enough said everyone. Let's concentrate on our experimentation. I LOVE a challenge!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I'ld love to see where you guys/gals ? take this. My only point to posting earlier was stated at the end, can't we all just get along. A lot of times when people start going back and forth over a disagreement, it will cause the main subject to get lost. I just don't think following this thread will be enjoyable at all anymore. Ya'll have fun.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

see ya, wouldnt wanna be ya!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

This really isn't negative. You should see some of the other post.

We're explaining what we'd do with the program. 

This business isn't for the weak at heart. I'm sure The person who opposed can take it.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Has anyone tried using vinyl on Plexiglass and attaching a light to the back.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

SickPuppy said:


> Has anyone tried using vinyl on Plexiglass and attaching a light to the back.


Well I've seen signs like that so yes. I haven't with vinyl yet but I have sandwiched posters between plexi to make lighted signs.


----------

